# Would you/have you met other AAMers?



## Firefly (19 Aug 2011)

I've been thinking about this on and off. There are some posters who I share views with and others I don't, but would imagine in real life, if we met on a train we'd get on well. Also, I've gotten to know others on here in an online presence for a longer period of time that other "real" people in my life like some neighbours, work colleagues etc. I'm not sure I'd go out of my way though to meet fellow AAMers and I can't quite understand why . 

So...would you or have you??


----------



## Shawady (19 Aug 2011)

I think there was a social function last year to celebrate 10 years of AAM. Never heard much about it.


----------



## Lex Foutish (19 Aug 2011)

The only one I met up with is our MIA member, S.L.F. He's a Dub (an open secret) and was doing a job in Cork so I met him in The Long Valley. We went from there to the Chateau, then down to Larry Tompkins's and finally out to Barry's in Douglas. The poor man is still trying to recover from the experience! He did call again when passing through Cork and we met up, along with Mrs. S.L.F., for coffee. (I still keep in touch with him outside of AAM).

I kinda feel the same as you do. I have a mental picture of a lot of members here but sometimes you're better off leaving it that way. I'm not sure I'd be up for meeting up or not - sometimes I feel I would and other times I feel I wouldn't -  but, if, for example, a Mod or two wished to be introduced to the delights on offer in The Long Valley, (or, The Holy Ground, as you appropriatly referred to it in another post), I'd have to seriously consider the request to act as the catalyst! 

There was a big AAM gathering in Dublin about two years ago. I almost ended up going to it but couldn't make it in the end. There was a big turn out apparently. And, surprisingly, very little trouble!!!


----------



## Shawady (19 Aug 2011)

Lex, are you the owner or at least a shareholder of the Long Valley???


----------



## Lex Foutish (19 Aug 2011)

Shawady said:


> Lex, are you the owner or at least a shareholder of the Long Valley???



Lol! You're not the first to wonder that, Shawady. The answer, unfortunately, is no, but if the numbers come up some Saturday night............


----------



## elefantfresh (19 Aug 2011)

I know a mod on here very well - about 20 years almost - it was him that introduced me to AAM.
Via here, I've become friendly (in an online capacity) with another user where we share a lot of musical interest - we share technical knowledge with recording and that sort of thing.
My sister is also on here - didn't see her in a while, mind...


----------



## Shawady (19 Aug 2011)

I actually googled the Long Valley the other day!
Sounds like a nice place.
Don't know if I'd have Beamish though.


----------



## Lex Foutish (19 Aug 2011)

elefantfresh said:


> I know a mod on here very well - about 20 years almost - it was him that introduced me to AAM.
> Via here, I've become friendly (in an online capacity) with another user where we share a lot of musical interest - we share technical knowledge with recording and that sort of thing.
> My sister is also on here - didn't see her in a while, mind...



If we all do meet up some time, would you be happy to be the Elephant in the room?


----------



## Lex Foutish (19 Aug 2011)

Shawady said:


> I actually googled the Long Valley the other day!
> Sounds like a nice place.
> Don't know if I'd have Beamish though.



You have no idea of how good it is, Shawady. The Beamish and the pork salad sandwiches are amongst the many highlights of the place. Don't mind Firefly and the Murphy's. He doesn't get out much.


----------



## Vanilla (19 Aug 2011)

The double whammy-I have met a few AAMers but not at an AAM gig. And I've also been to the Long Valley ( sure you'd have to). Entirely separately though, and not involving Beamish, my loss I'm sure.


----------



## Staples (19 Aug 2011)

At the risk of being accused of heresy, I was in Cork last weekend and, on Lex's recommendation, stuck my nose into the Long Valley. I was a bit disappointed to be honest - maybe the expectaion was too much. I found it a bit , eh.. earthy.

I thought the Chateau was much better. I asked for a Beamish but was given a Guinness - maybe I had Dublin written all over me.

Hadn't been in cork for a while but thought it was great - full of character. It's nice that a main street can accomodate something like a fishing tackle shop as well as the usual UK retailers.

As regards meeting AAMers, I live with the maxim that you should never meet your heroes.


----------



## Lex Foutish (19 Aug 2011)

Staples said:


> At the risk of being accused of heresy, I was in Cork last weekend and, on Lex's recommendation, stuck my nose into the Long Valley. I was a bit disappointed to be honest - maybe the expectaion was too much. I found it a bit , eh.. earthy.
> 
> I thought the Chateau was much better. I asked for a Beamish but was given a Guinness - maybe I had Dublin written all over me.
> 
> ...



Yes, Staples, total heresy! The stake is being prepared and the firewood being gathered, as I speak! 

I was actually barred the very first night I went to The Long Valley. Humphrey kicked about ten of us out one Saturday night and we were back in there when it opened the following morning, as if the previous night had never happened. I love going in there when I'm in Town. I never took to the Chateau. Not sure why. Maybe I'm subconsciously afraid of being forced to drink Guinness....... 

Anyway, back the matter in hand. Now, where did I leave that box of matches.......?


----------



## Bubbly Scot (20 Aug 2011)

I adopted a dog through AAM and became friendly with the woman I got him from. Does that count?


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Aug 2011)

There are many that AAMers that I'm sure I could have very interesting discussions with. On the other hand perhaps it's best to keep those discussions through AAM. 
I have a picture in my mind of many of the regular contributors and perhaps face to face meetings would change that.


----------



## Guest105 (20 Aug 2011)

I would love to meet Old Nick, Godfather and the boss himself


----------



## Purple (21 Aug 2011)

I’ve met a few posters, maybe 10 in total. Most people are more civil in real life (myself included) so conversation is usually convivial and informative.


----------



## thedaras (21 Aug 2011)

Shawady said:


> Lex, are you the owner or at least a shareholder of the Long Valley???



Plus one!

Seriously beginning to think you must have some connection with the place and one with Beamish 

Or maybe,we are all missing something and  we should all promote our favorite pubs and drinks .

Then again, perhaps you are just a very proud Cork man..


----------



## salaried (21 Aug 2011)

Lex, Are you related to Norm from Cheers bar in Boston.


----------



## WaterSprite (23 Aug 2011)

Have met the boss, but he was kind enough not to "out" me in company!


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Aug 2011)

thedaras said:


> Plus one!
> 
> Seriously beginning to think you must have some connection with the place and one with Beamish
> 
> ...


 
No, Thedaras, no connection to either, As Brendan Grace would say, we're only related through drink! 

Just back from a few days in Kerry. No Beamish in any pub I visited. No wonder the pub trade is in the state it is! 



salaried said:


> Lex, Are you related to Norm from Cheers bar in Boston.


 
Definitely not, Salaried, although I visited The Bull And Finch Pub in Boston, on many occasions. I even bought the t-shirt!


----------



## Firefly (25 Aug 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Definitely not, Salaried, although I visited The Bull And Finch Pub in Boston, on many occasions. I even bought the t-shirt!



I was there too...there's was a really nice bar upstairs (not too sure if it's still there) that's nice and quiet. The main bar was wedged when we were there but we still managed to get lunch and I bought a pair of Cheers beer mugs too that I still have.


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Aug 2011)

Firefly said:


> I was there too...there's was a really nice bar upstairs (not too sure if it's still there) that's nice and quiet. The main bar was wedged when we were there *but we still managed to get lunch* and I bought a pair of Cheers beer mugs too that I still have.


 
A pork salad sandwich....?


----------



## Firefly (25 Aug 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> A pork salad sandwich....?



I'm more of a corned-beef salad sandwich man meself.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Aug 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> No, Thedaras, no connection to either, As Brendan Grace would say, we're only related through drink!
> 
> Just back from a few days in Kerry. No Beamish in any pub I visited. No wonder the pub trade is in the state it is!
> 
> ...





Firefly said:


> I was there too...there's was a really nice bar upstairs (not too sure if it's still there) that's nice and quiet. The main bar was wedged when we were there but we still managed to get lunch and I bought a pair of Cheers beer mugs too that I still have.





Lex Foutish said:


> A pork salad sandwich....?





Firefly said:


> I'm more of a corned-beef salad sandwich man meself.



Just wonderin' to meself do these two do anything else other than DRINK, eat sandwiches and post on AAM


----------



## Lex Foutish (26 Aug 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> Just wonderin' to meself do these two do anything else other than DRINK, eat sandwiches and post on AAM


 
Ah, Sue Ellen, for Firefly and myself, the most noble pastime of all is the pursuit of a small white ball for 18 holes, followed, of course, by a pork or corned beef salad sandwich, washed down by a quart of the black stuff, in the clubhouse or in The Holy Ground. Magic altogether, girl!  Sure how else would you be pass the day in Utopia............?


----------



## Firefly (26 Aug 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Ah, Sue Ellen, for Firefly and myself, the most noble pastime of all is the pursuit of a small white ball for 18 holes, followed, of course, by a pork or corned beef salad sandwich, washed down by a quart of the black stuff, in the clubhouse or in The Holy Ground. Magic altogether, girl!  Sure how else would you be pass the day in Utopia............?



Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## onq (26 Aug 2011)

I attended the 10 year "reunion" of AAMers last year and have met a few people since.
No two-headed monsters in the group, all were intelligent and good humoured.

Most people seem to think you'll be different when you meet in RL.
Then they're surprised when you aren't!


----------



## Lex Foutish (26 Aug 2011)

onq said:


> I attended the 10 year "reunion" of AAMers last year and have met a few people since.
> No two-headed monsters in the group, *all were intelligent and good humoured.*
> 
> Most people seem to think you'll be different when you meet in RL.
> Then they're surprised when you aren't!


 
And to think that I believed the dirty rotten liar who told me that Purple was at the reunion also!


----------

